# pregnant goat licking the air



## snyder1973 (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi,
I am new here and new to goats. I have two pygmy does and a buck and both my girls are pregnant and my older one is very very pregnant and my question is why is she licking the air like crazy? No I am not sure of when her exact due date is as our buck got in their pen. I can not feel her ligaments as she does not want anyone touching her past her neck. Please help I just don't want it to be a sign that something is wrong. 
Thanks


----------



## Springbett Farm (Jan 5, 2011)

Not sure what you are describing, but is she doing it around the other goats or just off by herself? Is she making blubbering sounds? Acting pushy with the others? Is she just laying round?


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

She could be in labor, licking is instinctive because they are going to lick off their babies. If she licks you instead of the air it might make her bond with you better. That is how they bond with their babies. It's compulsive to do it when they are close to giving birth. I have one doe who doesn't give you a clue how close she is to kidding until she lets out one yell when the first kid is coming down the birth canal. So there aren't always a lot of signs.

Jan


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

Welcome! :wave:


----------



## snyder1973 (Feb 19, 2011)

She is just standing there by herself licking the air. I am new to goats and this is absolutely crazy I can't stop looking out to make sure she is ok.


----------



## snyder1973 (Feb 19, 2011)

She breathes kind of heavy compared to my other pregnant girl and she is by herself the last couple of weeks not wanting to be around the other goats.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Is it possible to bet a picture of her butt? It will help to see or should I say get a closer due date.

I would say she is getting really close, is her bag filling? My does do not always fill before they kid, but some do.


----------



## snyder1973 (Feb 19, 2011)

I have looked at some pictures of bags but not sure how big it should get as she is a pygmy. I cannot get a picture because she won't let me near her other than to scratch her chin, if I try to feel her stomach or anything she freaks and leaves the area. If I try to get behind her to see what is going on back there she turns around and just looks at me crazy.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

snyder1973 said:


> I have looked at some pictures of bags but not sure how big it should get as she is a pygmy. I cannot get a picture because she won't let me near her other than to scratch her chin, if I try to feel her stomach or anything she freaks and leaves the area. If I try to get behind her to see what is going on back there she turns around and just looks at me crazy.


 I swear my girls think I am crazy when I try to get butt pictures, they too look at me like I am totally crazy. lol

If she fills up before she kids, her bag should be very big and tight, it gets so big that you would swear it can't get bigger, sometimes it even kind of shines. Will she still eat? Offer her treats, and things. If you can see her back end, is her Vulva swollen? Opening a bit?


----------



## snyder1973 (Feb 19, 2011)

Ok then no her bag is not filled up "yet" and yes she still eats, but the poor girl is so large that I am worried she might have too many babies. Is that even possible? It's either that or she is going to give birth to a kid the size of her.


----------



## snyder1973 (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh I just realized your from peyton! We moved to Iowa Nov of 09 from Colorado Springs out by pete field....


----------



## snyder1973 (Feb 19, 2011)

ok i just found her in her house laying down and she actually let me pet her and feel her! This has been the first time she would let me feel the babies. She is burping alot!!!!! and when I felt her ligaments they felt squishy so what does that mean? I bothered her enough that she left me and went to eat. As far as her rear end goes it looks puffy compared to my other doe. Should it be soon?


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

I would say she is getting close!


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

My guess... :kidblue: :kidred: real soon! :leap:


----------

